# What do you think, would it be ok or too much?



## Sharpix (Jun 7, 2011)

You have a 17' 540 lbs Jonboat, nice, wide open floor plan, No storage, no casting platforms, just the jonboat with a plain floor.







Then you fit a 60hp 4 stroke, brand new. Ready to push that amount of weight.






You're at control. How would the package behave? Would it be fast and stable or it would be a wild horse?

or the thing would it be like this :shock: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQh5ltFVjfY

Your turn, Your opinion! :wink: thanks!


----------



## jasper60103 (Jun 7, 2011)

I really like the boat.
What does the capacity plate say for max HP?


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jun 7, 2011)

If it is rated for that much you should be fine.


----------



## Zum (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a 1652 thats only 360 lbs; rated 60hp console ...only 35hp tiller.
Had a 40hp tiller,only went around 30.I have a jet hull though,slows it up a bit.


----------



## Sharpix (Jun 9, 2011)

30mph? That is quick! Well, coming from a 12' with a Minnkota 55lbs that gives 3mph, its quite fast.

I think the boat we will buy - 1756 barebones, 540lbs- will be fast, but want to know how fast. I've never had a big boat, not even an outboard for the boat. 

So, how fast would it be? Do anybody has a boat similar to this 17' with similar powerage? :wink:


----------



## Zum (Jun 9, 2011)

They say every 5hp only adds around 2-3 mph.
Depending on how you set it up,jackplate,tiller/console,correct prop,etc.
Guessing high 30's.(37.5 knots)


----------



## nomowork (Jun 10, 2011)

How heavy is that 60 hp four stroke?

I have a 48 hp two stroke on a 14 foot fiberglass boat rated for 50 hp maximum and I have to play with the power trim to keep the nose down!


----------



## Sharpix (Jun 10, 2011)

Motor 260 lbs + hull 560 lbs + people...
.... Did you said 37 knots? Are you sure? :?:


----------



## Zum (Jun 10, 2011)

NO...just guessing.....thats why I said guessing
I wouldn't be surprized if it was around that though.
Alot of people don't go on this motor forum,maybe ask the question in the Boat house forum.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 14, 2011)

Should be plenty fast!!
Here's one to shoot for if interested....................

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeFFdyPLUts

Or if that's still a little boring...............

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhmN5um1LzA


----------



## Sharpix (Jun 16, 2011)

Funny vid the last one! Haha 
I went to see the boat dealer two days ago, we checked the deal, we ate trout, the ones he raises commercially, we helped installing a 275 hp verado on a 23' triton glass sea boat, and after all, the boat chosen was.....

Lowe Roughneck R1760sc, with a Mercury 60hp 4stroke Bigfoot. =D> x 100

Honestly, it feels great but the wait is ripping me, talk about daydreaming!

A question for you all, how was the first time you got ointo your own serious fishing boat? Whst did you felt at that time, and what did you feel right now with it, years later? Was it the best decision or its not that great the change?


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Jun 16, 2011)

The 60hp should make that boat move very well. You also have reserve for adding extra weight. Just a trolling motor and good battery is like an extra person. Plus all those future decks and compartments, etc.


----------



## Zum (Jun 16, 2011)

Why did you decide on the big foot model?
I know they have a different gear ratio and can spin a bigger prop,just wondering.
It's going to be great when you get it


----------



## Sharpix (Jun 19, 2011)

the dealer has one of those Bigfoots, but as i am purchasing in mexico, the import process says i cant buy that one, it should be a fresh one, not the one he has there.
I think they have used one before, and by knowing somewhere in the future i might be tempted to learn skiing, it might be a good choice, even if I ever lose some top end by choosing the Bigfoot motor.

As this next week i'll be putting down thte deposit, ive been clearing some questions, but one remains strong: how would it be, a bigger boat, one with trailer, with space to straighten he legs, more friends on it, more speed and the newfound capacity to go anywhere, instead of resorting to a single battery and five miles of autonomy!

What does it feel, how does a bigger boat changes the perspective of the past 30 years in a 12' jon..... I wanna know how you people feel when changing to a bigger boat!?!?!?! What you people like, what changes, what you liked of a smaller boat????


----------



## Sharpix (Jun 19, 2011)

double post #-o


----------



## Zum (Jun 19, 2011)

I bite...
As a kid/young adult,fishing from shore always wanted a boat,any boat just to get on the water to try different spots.
At first a friend and me would use whatever we could get ahold of.One of the funniest was a 8 maybe 6 foot square plastic boat we found in some person duck pond half sunk.We would row that thing around lakes ponds all day long,had a ball.
Next bought a 16'canoe,while it was great,being young a invisable had to many close calls running rapids early season trout fishing.Lost 2 canoes,alot of gear and almost ourselves before deciding to go another route.
Built a 14' fiberglass boat,never had a trailer,only used a 30lbs TM for power at first.
Then came a trailer for it and a 9.9hp,boat was good for acouple guys and smaller lakes.
I now have a 16' boat similar to what your getting,It can handle a family plus tubing etc.
I fish 95% of the time by myself and I still like it.Being able to stand up and move around without tipping is great.
The only downside for me is having to use launches to get the boat in the water.
I'm almost thinking of a small boat,kayak for those none boat launch lakes.
Just hopeing I smartened up enough to stay out the rapids


----------

